# Scroll saw clock kit?



## Ed (21 Jun 2005)

Hi Folks, 

Dad has had a scroll saw in the cupboard still unused since he retired ( well over a year ago) and seeing as I missed his birthday while I was away I need a pressie sharpish. 

Does anyone know of a mail order clock kit, complete with plans, clock mechanism and timber stock that I can get off t'internet and have sent straight to him? Ideally it will require the use of the scroll saw...  

Cheers 

Ed 

(On the top of a slope, delicately clutching his new L-N Low Angle Block Plane sneeked back in his luggage)


----------



## Gill (21 Jun 2005)

Hi Ed

Now that's the sort of question I like to see  !

The best sites for commercial clock patterns and that I know of for scrollsaws are:

http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/
http://www.berrybasket.com/

Both of those are American, but there's a British supplier here:

http://www.hobbies-dereham.co.uk/

Since you're in a hurry and you can order the wood there too, I'd suggest Hobbies is probably your best bet.

I hope your dad's got a decent supply of scrollsaw blades   .

Gill


----------



## dedee (22 Jun 2005)

There is also

http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/ & many more on google.


Andy


----------



## Ed (23 Jun 2005)

Thanks,

Before I bought anything he decided he wanted a flagpole ?!?

Off to ebay I think.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## frank (23 Jun 2005)

ed can you give us some work in progress pics of how to make a flag pole on a scroll saw   8)


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2005)

frank":1ugqgkfp said:


> ed can you give us some work in progress pics of how to make a flag pole on a scroll saw   8)



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

